# Entitlement to Social welfare if Self Employed?



## strawberry (3 Feb 2011)

Hi just wondering if anyone can help. My Partner is Self Employed, but like many at the minute does not have constant work. Can have a couple of days maybe a week, and this is not enough to live on pay bills, mortgage etc. He has an apt in social welfare and has been told he does not need to de-register as self employed to make a claim. Does anyone know how this works??? 

I am currently on Maternity Leave at the moment and am only being paid the maternity benefit from the social welfare. 

Any Help would be grateful. 

Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Feb 2011)

Read the keypost guide for unemployed/jobseekers at top of forum


----------



## Ildánach (4 Feb 2011)

Also, if you haven't already check out Family Income Supplement, which you may be entitled to if you have already had the baby (or have other children already).


----------



## strawberry (7 Feb 2011)

Great thanks will try that too.


----------



## Hebs (10 Feb 2011)

He can apply for Job seekers allowance, which is means tested. I'm in the same situation and have made a claim but am still keeping the business going. Just needed to give them copies of bank statements and accounts.


----------

